# Buon ferragosto !!!!



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2017)

buon ferragosto a tutti ...non vi stancate troppo..non mangiate troppo..non tradite troppo :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (15 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buon ferragosto a tutti ...non vi stancate troppo..non mangiate troppo..non tradite troppo :rotfl:


Buon ferragosto anche a te.
Non mangerò troppo,per il resto....vedremo...


----------



## ologramma (15 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buon ferragosto a tutti ...non vi stancate troppo..non mangiate troppo..non tradite troppo :rotfl:


ricambio gli auguri  anche a chi è collegato e chi lo farà in seguito:up:.
non credo che  oggi mi stanchi , per il mangiare non te lo assicuro , ho una scampagnata con relativa brace , quindi immagina cosa ci vada sopra a cuocere:rotfl:, per tradire la dovrei trovare quindi presumo che sto  a stecchetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buon ferragosto a tutti ...non vi stancate troppo..non mangiate troppo..non tradite troppo :rotfl:


Buon ferragosto le raccomandazioni le rinviano a domani


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2017)

Buona giornata serena!


----------



## trilobita (15 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buon ferragosto le raccomandazioni le rinviano a domani


Uff
Ah,la cartolina...


----------

